# is RAM ss or ds



## totterfield (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi, i`m looking to buy the following ram:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119223

this is on the QVL for the mobo i`m goning to purchase, but on the QVL it says this should be SS, what does this mean and how do i tell if this ram is SS or DS??

Thanks

T


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard are you looking at I haven't seen this debate since ddr and 3 ram banks
All 2 Gig sticks I know of are double sided.


----------



## totterfield (Aug 20, 2008)

the mobo is a :
Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 AMD 770 Socket AM2+ 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With that motherboard and a AM2+ 1066 is only supported at 1 gig per slot and the KVR1066D2N7/1G is the only Kingston supported module on the QVL not the KHX8500D2K2/2G modules you have linked> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/MemorySupport/motherboard_memory_ga-ma770-ds3.pdf

Here is the Kingston support list for that board> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...1.0)+Motherboard&distributor=0&submit1=Search

What you are looking for is the KVR1066D2N7K2/2G module kit for 2, 1Gig sticks


----------



## totterfield (Aug 20, 2008)

aahhhhh i seee now, on the QLV that first ram i listed would run at 800Mhz not 1066, coolio, thanks


----------



## totterfield (Aug 20, 2008)

wait a minute, with this ram, the KVR1066D2N7/1G, and this mobo, what is the max amount of gig i could have on it?? it says 1 gig per channel, are there 2 or 4 channels on the board???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

At 1066 1 gig per slot at 800 2 gigs per slot is a limitation in the AM2+ cpu's not the board 
a AM2 CPU is supported to 2gig per slot on 800 or below and 1066 is not supported.


----------



## totterfield (Aug 20, 2008)

Right, if i were to buy this mobo:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151484

could i buy this ram to go with it? it is on the QVL, but would it run at 1066Mhz??
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143020

Thanks

T


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What CPU are you going to use?


----------



## totterfield (Aug 20, 2008)

i was thinking either the AMD Athlon dual core 6000+ or the AMD Phemon triple core 2.3Ghz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With AMD only the Phemon will run the 1066 for the 6000 you'll need DDR2 800


----------



## totterfield (Aug 20, 2008)

aaahhhh, really, i didn`t realise that, so what do u think is best then?? the dual core athlon running at 800 or the phenom running 1066??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well the phenom is the better cpu so I'd have to say the phenom.
But depending on what your doing with it the x2 may be fast enough.


----------

